# Mansfield General Hospital January 2011



## sj9966 (Jan 9, 2011)

Mansfield General Hospital closed in 1993, it was purchased by a local businessman and since has been left to rot. It ia a mismatch of buildings from Victorian with further additions in the 1930's and 1970's.

I really liked this place, it has suffered very little vandalism, has some good bit's dotted around and has some great natural decay on a par with West Park in places, sadly the operating theatre's are missing their lights.

We were on site for a couple of hours with no issues and didn't see or hear anybody else whilst we were there. In know way did we see it all and a return visit is definetly on the cards.


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice pics, this place used to have the most random and comical security measures ever. Last time I was up there I saw something sitting in the 'tv room'. Thought it was a dummy security guard that had appeared around that time, but on further investigation a short time later it had moved!


----------



## Tigger (Jan 10, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 10, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## mookster (Jan 10, 2011)

Brilliant stuff, I fancy a trip to Mansfield now


----------



## Tigger (Jan 10, 2011)

mookster said:


> Brilliant stuff, I fancy a trip to Mansfield now



I'll second that


----------



## cuboard (Jan 20, 2011)

the last pic of the chair is real nice!


----------



## Number1 (Jan 22, 2011)

cuboard said:


> the last pic of the chair is real nice!



The hospital looks very open compared to the other places i have been to


----------



## klou2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Can someone please give me a reason why these "local business men" buy these places and then do nothing with them for years and years is there a reason behind it?? Excellent explore and photos by the way me n the Mrs. will be taking a look soon


----------



## Lady Grey (Jan 23, 2011)

klou2000 said:


> Can someone please give me a reason why these "local business men" buy these places and then do nothing with them for years and years is there a reason behind it?? Excellent explore and photos by the way me n the Mrs. will be taking a look soon



In a word - GREED. There are numerous examples of developers buying property and land, letting them decay so that the only option is to demolish. A dilapidated property may not be worth much, but the land it is built on, certainly is.


----------



## 0xygen (Jan 24, 2011)

Really nice shots - love it!

-0xy


----------



## Potter (Jan 25, 2011)

Great work. The place really is huge. As you walk into the x ray room, on the left is a video monitor on a stand that has fallen forwards. It would have been used with a camera.


----------



## Lost Explorer (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks like a pretty decent explore! I must check it out sometime


----------



## sidsabbath (Jan 26, 2011)

Fantastic! I love the bathroom


----------



## cottie (Jan 26, 2011)

cool


----------



## cottie (Jan 26, 2011)

i can get in there any time i work there lol


----------



## Lolz101 (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful shots!!! 

Also due a return visit to the lovely mansfield


----------



## Potter (Feb 5, 2011)

cottie: Nice one. 

Been in it recently and did the unseen old part and the morgue.


----------



## KingLewis92 (Feb 6, 2011)

I Like This Alot! Nice Pictures :notworthy:


----------

